# Need help please from someone living in Monterrey



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi fellow expats!
I currently live and work in Merida, Yucatan.
It's a very long story, but my mother was born in Monterrey and I've been trying for months to get a copy of her birth certificate from Registro Civil.

I am very close, but have run into problems where I've been calling and calling the RC for weeks, only to be either disconnected, or transferred to another dept where they disconnect me!

I am unable to make a trip to Monterrey due to work commitments, so I am
looking for someone who would be kind enough to go to the Registro Civil and order a copy of her birth certificate. 
<snip>

thank you very much !
Liz Gassimi


----------



## mikenuncio (Mar 18, 2015)

If you had her full name, and date of birth, i can help you


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks mikenuncio- I also am trying to see if I can contact a family member to do it. I will let you know if they can't -- 
Can the following users please contact me ? I think they had an experience with this, but the thread is closed and I can't PM because I don't have 5 posts:

Elisabet
gijose

thank you!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lizinmexico said:


> Thanks mikenuncio- I also am trying to see if I can contact a family member to do it. I will let you know if they can't --
> Can the following users please contact me ? I think they had an experience with this, but the thread is closed and I can't PM because I don't have 5 posts:
> 
> Elisabet
> ...


I think you have made 8 posts, so you should be able to send PM's. What thread is closed?


----------



## lizinmexico (Jun 28, 2012)

hi islaverde. yes, I also thought i could send PMs, and I composed 2, hit Submit, but nothing showed in my sentbox...?
the closed thread is:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...need-mexican-birth-certificate-monterrey.html
It's called "need mexican birth certificate monterrey" and it looks like the last activity was in feb 2013. thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizinmexico said:


> hi islaverde. yes, I also thought i could send PMs, and I composed 2, hit Submit, but nothing showed in my sentbox...?
> the closed thread is:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...need-mexican-birth-certificate-monterrey.html
> It's called "need mexican birth certificate monterrey" and it looks like the last activity was in feb 2013. thanks!


That thread was closed due to inactivity. We close all Mexican threads when the most recent post is more than a year old.

I believe you have to tell it save a copy of sent messages. If I recall correctly, there is a check box, or you can set a preference to always save copies. You might check to see if you asked to keep a copy.


----------

